# Transplanting Bur Oak



## computeruser (Oct 13, 2014)

http://michiganradio.org/post/will-250-year-old-65-foot-tall-oak-tree-survive-its-move


This is going to be quite the adventure!


----------



## Robin Wood (Oct 17, 2014)

awesome !!! i love tree transplants, take more pictures haha.
good luck btw


----------



## madosta (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks like it was moved successfully. http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2014/11/u-m_tree_move_video.html


----------

